# Failed calling CRDA

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

I see this message every time my laptop boots.  Any idea what's causing it?  Is it important?  My wireless seems to work fine, but I'd rather have less warning/error messages than more

```
[    0.240027] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.240027] cfg80211: Failed calling CRDA

[    0.240027] cfg80211: calling CRDA failed - unable to update world regulatory domain, using static definition
```

----------

## ghutzl

I see the same message. but when I enter this command:

```
iw reg set DE
```

I see this in my dmesg output: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ 2827.068749] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE
> 
> [ 2827.098342] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE
> 
> [ 2827.098353]  (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
> ...

 

Maybe it is supposed to work like that? I found some info in the iw command here:

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw

You can check what country settings are available using this command:

```
regdbdump /usr/lib/crda/regulatory.bin
```

So make sure you select your country setting e.g. :

```
iw reg set US
```

for U.S.

I installed iw using the ebuild for this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238879

I am not quite sure if the regulatory stuff really works but the message gives me some hope that it does.

You can monitor what happens when issuing the iw command with this command:

```
udevadm monitor --environment kernel
```

That is my output:

 *Quote:*   

> udevmonitor will print the received events for:
> 
> UDEV the event which udev sends out after rule processing
> 
> UEVENT the kernel uevent
> ...

 

----------

